
YC W12 startups' hosting decisions - olalonde
http://syskall.com/yc-w12-startups-hosting-decisions
======
ojiikun
I am floored that so many supposedly top-notch hackers would use GoDaddy. Iff
the data are correct, this certainly colours my perception of YC-generation
folk.

~~~
Udo
Apparently they only use it for DNS stuff though, the number of people using
it for actual web hosting seems small.

~~~
flyinprogramer
IMO there is no excuse to continue doing business with this company. period.

~~~
Negitivefrags
I agree, Go Daddy is a terrible company. They are both morally bankrupt, and
their website has a terrible UI.

But.

Changing DNS registrars for a whole bunch of domains could take many hours of
screwing around. If you make a mistake you might accidentally bring your site
down for some amount of time. Your customers do not care at all either way
anyway.

It's all disadvantages with no advantages.

Meanwhile, when you want to register a new domain, if you already have a
domain with GoDaddy you may as well just go ahead and register another one on
the same account. It's one less account to sign up to and deal with the
credentials of, one less entry in your accounting software each year.

So yes, my company still uses GoDaddy.

------
zumda
I'm surprised that none of them use Heroku. It seemed to be the darling of the
startup community for some time.

~~~
olalonde
It is included within Amazon. I'm not sure how I could extract that
information (does Heroku have a known static IP range?). Right now, the script
uses the following command and looks up under OrgName: whois -h whois.arin.net
'n ip-address-here'.

------
adityar
How did you generate the graphs?

~~~
iaskwhy
Not sure if this is exactly what you were asking but it's using Google Chart
Tool: <https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/index>

